# New Owner Here



## jgb919 (May 14, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

I just want to say thank you to all the advice you've unknowingly given these past few months as I've lurked in the shadows and soaked up every bit of information I could. My girlfriend and I are taking the plunge this weekend and picking up our first fury friend from Jubolee Havanese up in NH. We've got everything set up and are as prepared as we can be. But one thing I've learned from all of you is to expect the unexpected and get ready for a hectic couple of weeks. 

Now what I'm sure you've come for...meet Stanley, our 9 week old Creme boy.

We're picking up Saturday and will be with him for those first 2 weeks before we go back to work full time, with a lunch time visit + puppy day care after his 2nd set of shots. 

So any advice for a 1st time dog/Havanese owner? Will keep you posted!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yep, sleep in now, before he comes home. 

Congrats! He's cute!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jgb919 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I just want to say thank you to all the advice you've unknowingly given these past few months as I've lurked in the shadows and soaked up every bit of information I could. My girlfriend and I are taking the plunge this weekend and picking up our first fury friend from Jubolee Havanese up in NH. We've got everything set up and are as prepared as we can be. But one thing I've learned from all of you is to expect the unexpected and get ready for a hectic couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Keep reading, ask questions and ENJOY HIM!!! He is adorable!

There are at least a couple of other Jubolee puppies on the forum, and LOTS in the N.E. area.

Oh, and get him signed up for puppy kindergarten as soon as you can. Are you in NH? If so, All Dogs Gym in Manchester is an excellent training center.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome. What a good looking puppy . He really has dark colored ears. Molly had the (what I call peach ears) but not that dark. Here's some good reading and I 'll be back with a S/A article. Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf

yeah be careful to introduce departures. A big mistake new owners make is to be home for the first week, and when they go back to work it is a huge shock to the pup. Here's an article on separation anxiety. http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/alonetraining/


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Welcome. Stanley is SO CUTE!!! You've certainly found the right spot to ask questions & learn all you can. I sure know the people on this forum have been a godsend of info for me & our new furbaby.

Your life is about to be turned upside down for a while! It will seem like Stanley is your entire focus for several weeks. I know that's how it's been for us. But it's the joy of parenthood that makes it all worthwhile. And the puppies are exactly like babies in the way you have to provide/care for/train them. So worth it!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

I know another jubolee dog and he's just terrific your puppy is just adorable


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

One suggestion read the book THe Focused Puppy


----------



## jgb919 (May 14, 2012)

angiern2004 said:


> Yep, sleep in now, before he comes home.
> 
> Congrats! He's cute!!


 Thanks for the tip...we're preparing ourselves.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh so very cute! They are very smart, and fun!


----------



## jgb919 (May 14, 2012)

krandall said:


> Keep reading, ask questions and ENJOY HIM!!! He is adorable!
> 
> There are at least a couple of other Jubolee puppies on the forum, and LOTS in the N.E. area.
> 
> Oh, and get him signed up for puppy kindergarten as soon as you can. Are you in NH? If so, All Dogs Gym in Manchester is an excellent training center.


We're in Boston - but still definietly plan to get him to puppy kindergarten asap!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

What a cutey! Check out the thread about the June/July babies. We are experiencing puppyhood a month before you, so you will hear all the raw details fresh in our minds from us!:biggrin1:


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Stanley is adorable! What a cutie! I have no advice for you as we won't get our pup until next month, but I just had to comment on his cuteness. I look forward to hearing your stories!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, you're not far from us then! There are a number of Havanese owners in this area. We're in Metrowest.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jgb919 said:


> We're in Boston - but still definietly plan to get him to puppy kindergarten asap!


BTW, I know a friend of mine did Puppy K (they call it "Puppy Play and Learn") at Angell Memorial.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Such a cute little guy! I second, (or third or fourth) suggest Puppy K, it was so good for my little guy.


----------



## jgb919 (May 14, 2012)

lise said:


> What a cutey! Check out the thread about the June/July babies. We are experiencing puppyhood a month before you, so you will hear all the raw details fresh in our minds from us!:biggrin1:


Great thread and so excited to see how everyone is doing! To everyone...what kind of treats does your Hav enjoy the most?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Stanley is very cute!!

My Jack is from the Jubolee line. We adore him.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome...have fun...enjoy! What a cutie pie...love his color!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Treats*



jgb919 said:


> Great thread and so excited to see how everyone is doing! To everyone...what kind of treats does your Hav enjoy the most?


Teds fav is duck liver but I'm saving that for when we start school. Right now he is enjoying Natural Balance potato and duck treats


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Stanley is adorable, congratulations!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Stanley is a great looking puppy!! Welcome to HF!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

what a cutie!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He's adorable!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:welcome: What an adorable little guy!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome Stanley. You are so cute.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to Stanley! Love watching the babies grow.


----------



## jgb919 (May 14, 2012)

*Thank You*

Thanks you for all of your replies! I can't believe how fast this week went, but it's safe to say that we're as well prepared as we can be for this puppy. It's going to be hard getting to sleep tonight, and then sleeping in for a while...any first day home tips?


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

jgb919 said:


> Thanks you for all of your replies! I can't believe how fast this week went, but it's safe to say that we're as well prepared as we can be for this puppy. It's going to be hard getting to sleep tonight, and then sleeping in for a while...any first day home tips?


Enjoy the day as the first one will be a little hit and miss. Start the next day trying to get a schedule going and when the baby is sleeping, post lots of pics for us!ound:


----------



## jgb919 (May 14, 2012)

lise said:


> Enjoy the day as the first one will be a little hit and miss. Start the next day trying to get a schedule going and when the baby is sleeping, post lots of pics for us!ound:


You got it, camera at the ready!!


----------



## jgb919 (May 14, 2012)

I can't believe the weekend is over already - it flew by. Stanley has been a good boy this weekend, and we're amazed at how quickly he's learning.

Picking up was mostly uneventful. He cried for the first 10-15 minutes or so, but then relaxed and slept most of the ride. He seemed to enjoy the car and definitely wasn't anxious. The first day was obviously hectic as we are all learning together. We introduced him to the house and let him explore a little bit of it, mostly just his ex-pen, outside, and the living room. We had a lot of play with the guy and he got tuckered out pretty quick and slept a lot of the afternoon.

Housebreaking is a work in progress! He's really understanding that going outside gets a treat, but I worry that he's peeing just a little at the time so he gets more treats. Smart guy! So far only an accident or two inside, but we've been on top of him like a hawk.

First night was also restless, he woke up every 2 hours or so and whined, but we weren't sure if it was just him whining, or if we had to go. What we found is that he had to go once at 1, and then it was just whining the other 2 times. We woke up for good at 5:30 (ack!) and started the routine.

2nd day was even better. He's really getting everything and we're working on sit. We're trying to create boundaries, especially with stay. But I'm not sure if he's getting it yet. We went out to a concert last night and left him alone for 2 hours but were watching him through a UStream. He slept for the first hour, then whined for 15 minutes, then slept for the next 45 mins. Not bad, but we can do better! More toys stuffed with food is the trick i think.

More to come everyone!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable little guy! Sounds like he's off to a great start but don't get discouraged with setbacks - they happen! Just stay consistent and he will catch on. Looking forward to seeing more of this cute fellow!


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

*very cute*

he is very adorable and mischievous I'm sure he will find a good way to poke and prod into everything so the first few weeks are going to be very tough and stay strong when it comes to night time unless you want to sleep with him every night you should crate him I'm really happy for you and best of luck


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the picture of him sleeping in his crate, adorable.

Kathy we need some updated pictures of your two!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

He is so cute. Sounds like the 2 of you are doing just fine. "Sit" and "down" are your saviors. When they get a little hairy at least you can stop them by training and treating. When he starts getting chewey dont forget to get the bitter apple spray and spray your feet! Saves alot of frustration. I have taught Ted "leave it" also so when he latches on to a finger or toe I have something to stop him with. Don't be shy with the teaching, they are so smart and I think they enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome Stanley, your one cute little puppy


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Stunning Stanley!


----------



## jgb919 (May 14, 2012)

*Barking*

We're having a bit of a barking problem today. :frusty: We've been crate training him since the beginning but today for some reason he's decided that the crate is no place for him and he'd rather be with people. He's been barking non-stop and we try to ignore him but it's hard.

Once he quiets down, we praise him and give him a treat, then we get about 10 seconds of silence, and back to the barking.

Any tips?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

how much time is he in the crate? how old is he?
I would think once he quiets down, let him OUT of the crate. it sounds like he might be confused as to what you want from him....?


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Stanley is a doll! I have loved the puppy phase - everything is new and exciting to them. But yes, get your sleep.


----------



## jgb919 (May 14, 2012)

Today's going better. It was just startling how much he would bark and hard to ignore him because it was so loud, but knew we had too or else would reward the barking. Telling him to sit and then praising seems to be doing the trick. 

Speaking of "sit" I'm amazed at how smart this little guy is. He is reliable 90% of the time with housebreaking and only goes when we tell him to "do you business" outside or on the pee pad. He picked up sit just as quickly and loves sitting for us. I think today we'll attempt lay down. Any one have any thoughts on the most important commands?


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

jgb919 said:


> Today's going better. It was just startling how much he would bark and hard to ignore him because it was so loud, but knew we had too or else would reward the barking. Telling him to sit and then praising seems to be doing the trick.
> 
> Speaking of "sit" I'm amazed at how smart this little guy is. He is reliable 90% of the time with housebreaking and only goes when we tell him to "do you business" outside or on the pee pad. He picked up sit just as quickly and loves sitting for us. I think today we'll attempt lay down. Any one have any thoughts on the most important commands?


Quincy is 15 weeks old now and knows sit, down (as in lay down), go get it, bring it back, and our newest one this week is over (roll over after he lays down). They are very smart! Important ones are "no bite" or "leave it" you will use those a lot! They love to please as I am finding out every day. They are so much fun


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

jgb919 said:


> Today's going better. It was just startling how much he would bark and hard to ignore him because it was so loud, but knew we had too or else would reward the barking. Telling him to sit and then praising seems to be doing the trick.
> 
> Speaking of "sit" I'm amazed at how smart this little guy is. He is reliable 90% of the time with housebreaking and only goes when we tell him to "do you business" outside or on the pee pad. He picked up sit just as quickly and loves sitting for us. I think today we'll attempt lay down. Any one have any thoughts on the most important commands?


Sit/Down/Leave it! My 3 top commands. "Leave it" for when you start getting your feet and legs chewed on. Ted knows that one well. He now knows stand and get it and bring it too


----------

